
Typeface Inspired by Comic Books Has Become a Font of Ill Will - nickb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123992364819927171.html
======
fhars
I am proud to use Comic Sans. On the small sheet of paper taped to the screen
connected to our KVM-switch all the hostnames of the windows servers are
written in it, so you know what to expect if you switch there.

------
marksutherland
I noticed balsamiq uses comic sans or something very much like it. Probably
one of the few appropriate uses it has.

------
_giu
years ago, when I got my first PC with a copy of Word installed on it, I
actually enjoyed to create "letters" using the Comic Sans font. with the
years, this special sentiment vanished and I started to dislike the font. I
actually know a professor on our university that uses the font in his wiki and
that is a little bit gross.

------
marksutherland
I noticed balsamiq uses comic sans or something very much like it. Probably
one of the few appropriate uses it has.

